# anaphylactic shock :(



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

So yesterday I had my first ever case of anaphylactic shock and lost the goat  I have tried in the past to get epinephrin to keep on hand from the vet but they would never prescribe it saying there would be no time to administer it anyway...yada yada yada. Well, after giving a gazillion vaccinations over the years with no ill effect, I haven't been really stressed over it. Well I noticed a few of my junior bucks had a bit of a cough the other day (after the crazy weather we had last week it didn't surprise me much) and gave them a shot of nuflor. I started with my mini-nubian buckling, then gave one to the other two and by the time i had finished the 3rd, the mini-nubian let out a scream and dropped to the ground. He was dead in less than 2 minutes. I feel so terrible! Definitely going to push to get some epinephrin to keep on hand from now on...And as fast as it happened I wouldn't of even had time to get to the house so I guess it is one of those things you need to have with you as you vaccinate. Total bummer


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nuflor STINGS and my vet has had this happen with the NuflorGold -- was this the Gold? 

Im so sorry you lost your buckling  :hug:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so sorry about your loss.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

This can happened with any medication. So sorry you lost him.  Is it possible you injected it IV by accident? 

If you want me to ship you some epi I can. I have an older bottle, but it's saved several on my animals. And gets them stable enough so you can give Dex to help pull them through. 

I've never had an issue wih Reactions with Nuflor or Nuflor Gold and I use them all the time. Nuflor Gold stings less actually. 

So sorry for you loss.  :hug:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:hug: I am so sorry about your buckling-that is so sad 

I work for a small animal vet and when I told her I wanted epi for the goats she said....nooooo....way and let me get deximethisone instead. Since then I have read some pretty weird things about the dex and I wonder--would it work the same? I have a large animal vet now, that I use for the goats, and I am sure he would let me get the epinephrine if I wanted. I have not bothered since I had the dex. 

Is it just as good? Sunny Daze-if the dex would work do you think your vet would let you buy some of that? Also, aren't you in Texas? If so I would also be willing to mail you some of what I have.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I believe you need epi and then the dex follows after the epi


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear you lost your buckling. :hug: This weathers been hard on my goats too. I've had a few with the sniffles.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, Carissa...That had to be very difficult for you :hug: So sorry  

I do thankfully have epi on hand, but even if I didn't...my hubby has Epi Pens due to a bee allergy, I don't think that it would be any different drug wise but even if you had access to even an expired one it would be better than none. Know anyone with an Epi Pen? I also think that it's a metered 2cc dose, gotta check tho.
The only injectibles I've ever given was Pen G, B Complex, CD/T and Thiamine and each time, I've not had the Epi with me....I really need to rethink my actions.


Anylphylaxis is usually an immediate reaction...I think :scratch: For him to not react til after you gave the 3rd boy his shot, is it possible that your young boy had an underlying condition that wasbrought on by the stress of the injection?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

RunAround said:


> This can happened with any medication.


yes I know that - There are warnings of anaphylactic shock on my bottle of Penicillin. 
I was curious if it was the Gold to see if what my vet said was true.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your boy.
Anaphylaxis usually occurs immediately to 30 minutes (in rare instances longer) after in humans, I assume the same in any species.
Sometimes anaphylaxis is mistakenly stated as cause of death when there are underlying issues. But I would push this with your vet as a reason for Epi, and yes Epi needs to be available at the time of injection, as usually reactions are immediate.
Again, so sorry.


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

It was regular nuflor, given IM. This particular goat has even been given nuflor in the past although it was several months ago. I really don't think I hit a vein as I always draw back before shooting and he didn't wiggle at all as I was giving it. As for timing...It took me about 30 seconds to give all three their shots as they were all eating hay and I had them all drawn and ready to go. He let out one scream then was flat out on the ground. He honestly looked dead immediately, didn't blink eyes glassy, limp but he would occassionally take a gasp of breath. I could feel his heart beating and it kept fluctuating between very slow and super fast. His breaths turned gurgly then he was gone. 

I do have Dex and thought about running to the house for it in case it would help but i also didn't want to leave him as I was rubbing him to try and keep him breathing. It was very apparent he wasn't going to last for me to even get that.

I am going to talk to my vet about it again now that this has happened and hopefully they will give me some. If not, Ashley I might take you up on your offer!

I am so paranoid to give shots now and I feel so bad like I am the one that killed him


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of your buck's passing! How terrible for all of you. But how could you have known, especially when you've given this RX before to the same animal? Please don't blame yourself. You were trying to do what you thought best, and that's all any of us can do...
:hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I didnt know you could give Nuflor IM I thought it was SQ only :chin:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

So sorry Carissa-that is terribly tragic! Hugs...


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost your buckling  :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my...for him to react so quickly to something he's been given before is truely strange, don't beat yourself up Carissa....theres no way that you could have known that this would happen :hug:


----------



## jona (Jan 16, 2011)

So sorry about your buckling  Just wanted to add that in order to develop an anaphylactic reaction, the body has to have had previous exposure to this medication. Same goes with bee stings - you are not going to have anaphylactic shock the first time around.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

NuFlor and NuFlor Gold can be given IM or SQ. ANY medication can cause instant dead depending on how allergic the individual is. The best thing is to always have Epi drawn up and ready to give when giving injections. Epi Pen could be just as dangerous as not giving epi. Epi is dosed at 1cc per 100lbs, so to give 2cc epi pen would only be a for a 200lb goat. 

Epi should be given IM deep in the muscle, not SQ. If it is given IV the dose is much smaller. 

Just Dexamethasone can be given in some cases of allergic reaction. I have had a goat that was just given dex buts that's only in cases where they don't drop and have issues right away. In MOST cases epi deep IM is needed with follow up Dex 1cc per 20lbs. One time for both. 

I'm sorry this happened carrissa. It sounds like it may have been a heart issue or something combined to kill him since his ears, nose, mouth didn't swell. 

Again I feel the need to say that there is no evidence to say Nuflor Gold is any more dangerous than any other antibiotic on the market for livestock right now. There are no published papers to be against or for using Nuflor or Nuflor Gold in goats.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I never said not to use the Gold. I asked a question I received an answer you don't have to go picking apart what I say.

Now leave it be - don't continue this with me on here!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I understand you are trying to find out about the gold. And I am saying there is no paper to say for or against it, that is all.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sadly for a lot of things there is no "paper" on it. So we only have to go by word of mouth and experiences.

But now that carissa has had the same issue with the straight Nuflor it makes it seem less likely that it was the Gold that is an issue - but I dont know I hate giving anything that stings as bad as it does anyway!

Oh and BTW I thought you told me SQ only - thats what i wrote down. IM would be SO MUCH faster to give - so thats ok from your experience? You have no idea how hard it is to tent the skin stick in a needle and try to give Nuflor SQ while they scream and try to jump in any direction away from the needle! I had to SIT on Cowboy


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

When given IM it's absorbed faster, as you know, so it's a every day dosage I believe. The SQ last longer so it's is a one to two time shot. I usually don't worry, as long as some of it gets SQ. There usually isn't any helping getting some IM, but I find it stings even more IM... from experience too. :shocked:


----------

